# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  El asterisco

## zarkov

No sé si es una sugerencia o una diarrea mental:

Antes se podían leer muchos post con el uso poco claro de la letra k (la que va detrás de la j).
Al menos se entendían con esfuerzo.

Ahora se siguen leyendo muchos post sembrados de asteriscos.
Ya no hay hijo de madre que los entienda.

En vista de que los que utilizan esa forma de expresión no renuncian a ella, ¿es necesario convertir los post en mensajes crípticos con clave cifrada?

Ah, la sugerencia, la eliminación del asterisco y posteriormente de la causa que los genera.

----------


## Rafa505

Una pregunta que tengo yo, seguro que es muy fantástico pero bueno, ¿no hay una manera de convertir el "ke" en "que" automáticamente?, a lo mejor si se puede sustituir por dos asteriscos se podrá sustituir por "que".

----------


## Potamito

El problema es que según tengo entendido, la ca y la cu no son las únicas letras que se reemplazan por asteríscos (creo)... :? 

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

Es que no se cómo va, pero si el foro (o el programa o lo que sea) es capaz de ver las "cas" y sustituirlas por un asterisco pues puede que sea capaz de sustituirlas por una "qu".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí, se podrían corregir las abreviaturas por su significado en lugar de por asteriscos. Pero de lo que se trata es de que la peña intente poner interés en escribir bien y no dárselo hecho. Alguno habrá que lo haga y se reeduque.

----------


## Potamito

Habrá que esperar que es lo que dice Mariano cuando lea este hilo... por que es cierto, es bastante desagradable ver un mensaje con un millón de asteríscos...

Saludos

----------


## zarkov

¡Piiiiiiiiii!
Error.

No se están corrigiendo, cada vez va a más la proliferación de asteriscos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿A que sí, Potamito? ¡Pues a ver si aprendemos! (no va por tí) Y si el primer mensaje de un hilo (que pasa a menudo) aparece lelno de asteriscos, no se le responde y punto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¡Piiiiiiiiii!
> Error.
> 
> No se están corrigiendo, cada vez va a más la proliferación de asteriscos.


Lo sé. Tomaremos medidas a base de borrar post.

(Hoy tengo el día Talibán)

----------


## eldavy

Más que desagradable, frustrante...

¿Y qué tal establecer un umbral de asteriscos (10, 15, 20...los que sean) que si se supera, se sustituya todo el texto por algo así como "Post no publicado por ser ilegible"?
La idea tiene mucha mala leche, pero puede llevar a escribir bien, o a no escribir.

----------


## Rafa505

Si, bueno, tiene su sentido, pero es que mientras tanto estamos "leyendo" (intentando leer, mejor dicho) algunos mensajes que son ilegibles, puede ser por los asteriscos o por las faltas. ¿No se puede hacer nada?, ¿y mediante avisos "amistosos" no se podría intentar remediar?.
A todos se nos escapa una falta pero hay alguno que lo que se le escapa es algo bien escrito.

Escribo de nuevo: Este mensaje iba unos cuantos mensajes más arriba, ahora no tiene mucho sentido.

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> ¡Piiiiiiiiii!
> Error.
> 
> No se están corrigiendo, cada vez va a más la proliferación de asteriscos.
> 
> 
> Lo sé. Tomaremos medidas a base de borrar post.
> ...


Creo que estás aprovechando la ausencia de Ignoto para hacerte con su puesto de malvado, aterrador y borrador de posts.

Pero en serio, es muy molesto el asunto.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo al menos, lo tengo muy claro. 

Me da igual que haya o no haya asteriscos. Para mi son mensajes que sobran.

Si alguien no se molesta en escribir yo no me molesto en leerle.

Cuando llego a ese tipo de mensajes, normalmente los salto.

----------


## Potamito

> Y si el primer mensaje de un hilo (que pasa a menudo) aparece lleno de asteriscos, no se le responde y punto.





> Me da igual que haya o no haya asteriscos. Para mi son mensajes que sobran. 
> 
> Si alguien no se molesta en escribir yo no me molesto en leerle.


Bueno... creo que por este lado va el asunto... :?  Espero que puedan ayudar en algo estas medidas...

Saludos

----------


## morfeostar

De todas formas y, si se me permite, yo creo que al entrar en este foro, los primeros pasos que se deben dar son:
- Leer las normas del foro
- Presentarte

Además tampoco hay que ser muy lúcido para observar cómo se escribe en el foro por norma general y aplicarse el dicho "Allá donde fueres, haz lo que vieres" (me enseñaron este refrán así pero hay otras versiones).

Por mi parte procuraré escribir lo mejor posible y que mis post sigan como hasta ahora... SIN ASTERISCOS!!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En cuanto a la medida de no contestar a post con asteriscos... quizás en el caso de foreros que reincidan en este hecho sea lo más adecuado. Lo cierto es que en muchas ocasiones con un toque de atención la cosa suele mejorar, no creéis?

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## Potamito

> De todas formas y, si se me permite, yo creo que al entrar en este foro, los primeros pasos que se deben dar son:
> - Leer las normas del foro
> - Presentarte
> ...


Eso es lo que todos, o casi todos, deseamos que se haga, pero como nos podemos dar cuenta día a día (ya que cada día llegan nuevos), no lo hacen, está claro que no leen las normas por el tipo de preguntan que hacen. Lamentablemente no podemos obligar a nadie que lo haga, se podrá poner una ventana que se abriera automaticamente al momento de registrarse con las reglas, pero como sabemos, Internet Explorer y Mozilla bloquean las ventanas emergente, no serviría de nada, aparte si la viera la podría cerrar de inmediato. Respecto a este tema, el de leer las reglas, no podemos hacer nada más que decirles _"leete las normas del foro"_ cada vez que alguien pregunte algo indebido o haga algo indebido, y esperar y confiar que lo hizo...  :roll: 

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

Pero eso es para los moderadores, ¿no?.

----------


## zarkov

Recapitulando:

Después de pensar una carta, habéis mezclado como...
No, esto no.

¿Es más molesto desde el punto de vista de legibilidad que aparezca la letra que va después de la jota o que aparezcan un monton de asteriscos con los que hay que hacer traducción con la máquina de cifrado?

Aparte de la reeducación, de ignorar el mensaje, de hacer cumplir las normas...

A lo práctico.

----------


## Rafa505

Dentro de lo que cabe, es preferible ver las letras a los asteriscos.

----------


## Potamito

Es verdad Rafa, pero a mi no deja de incomodarme ver una *ca* usada como *cu* o* c*....  :roll: 

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Como se puede escribir Iñaki Zabaletta sin asteriscos?

----------


## Rafa505

Iña ki o Iñaqui

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

I-->Ñ-->A-->(ca)-->I ??   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Si alguien tiene muchos astericos en más de un mensaje se la banea y se acaba el asunto  :evil:

----------


## morfeostar

> Eso es lo que todos, o casi todos, deseamos que se haga, pero como nos podemos dar cuenta día a día (ya que cada día llegan nuevos), no lo hacen, está claro que no leen las normas por el tipo de preguntan que hacen. Lamentablemente no podemos obligar a nadie que lo haga, se podrá poner una ventana que se abriera automaticamente al momento de registrarse con las reglas, pero como sabemos, Internet Explorer y Mozilla bloquean las ventanas emergente, no serviría de nada, aparte si la viera la podría cerrar de inmediato. Respecto a este tema, el de leer las reglas, no podemos hacer nada más que decirles _"leete las normas del foro"_ cada vez que alguien pregunte algo indebido o haga algo indebido, y esperar y confiar que lo hizo...  :roll: 
> 
> Saludos


Pero es que tampoco es necesario leer normas... caray!

Con sólo molestarte en leer el foro se puede ver claramente:

- De lo que se puede hablar y lo que no.
- Cómo hay que escribir.
- Educación.
- Etc, etc.

Cuántos post no habré leido con este tipo de toques de atención a muchos foreros (todos nuevos como yo, he de decir).

Con esto quiero decir que las normas están ahí para leerlas, pero es que ni siquiera es necesario. Cualquier persona que lea e intente aprender y comprender lo que en este foro se dice ya aprende cómo debe comportarse... diréctamente. 

Y, sinceramente, si depués de leer el foro no cumple las normas es que no se entera de nada o no quiere enterarse, que es diferente.

Mi opinión... lo de los asteriscos es un rollo porque los demás tenemos que poner en modo "ON" el sistema traductor "asterisquil". Así que yo preferiría que se quedara tal y como se escribe. Eso sí... todos a dar toque de atención hacia su autor para que se acostumbre.

Un abrazo

----------


## Xavi-Z

> ¿Es más molesto desde el punto de vista de legibilidad que aparezca la letra que va después de la jota o que aparezcan un monton de asteriscos con los que hay que hacer traducción con la máquina de cifrado?


En mi opinión es más molesto el asterisco.  :Wink: 




> Aparte de la reeducación, de ignorar el mensaje, de hacer cumplir las normas...


Yo no soy quien ni tengo intención de reeducar a nadie, ni de enseñarle a escribir o de corregirle las faltas. Menos cuando el 90% ni siquiera ponen interés en el tema. En cualquier caso, la eduación se recibe en casa y en el colegio (por ese orden). 

Y para que no suene muy borde el mensaje pues pongo una carita.  :D 

Por supuesto, estoy hablando como usuario porque como moderador no tengo mas huevos que leer, que contestar y que reeducar.




> Con esto quiero decir que las normas están ahí para leerlas, pero es que ni siquiera es necesario. Cualquier persona que lea e intente aprender y comprender lo que en este foro se dice ya aprende cómo debe comportarse... diréctamente. 
> 
> Y, sinceramente, si depués de leer el foro no cumple las normas es que no se entera de nada o no quiere enterarse, que es diferente.


Completamente de acuerdo con eso. Lástima que pocos lo comprenden.

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=81972#81972
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=81968#81968

Yo creo que esta es la mejor solución.

¡¡Iñaki!!

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> ...Aparte de la reeducación, de ignorar el mensaje, de hacer cumplir las normas...


Sabes que te entiendo.
Cuando hablaba de la reeducación, etc., no expresaba mi opinión, compendiaba lo expuesto hasta ese momento.

Ahora ya hay más gente, que puede leer tu opinión sobre esto y eso no está mal, creo que estamos un poco, como lo diría, faltos de doctrina y por aquí la gente circula bastante y las normas se pierden como lágrimas bajo la lluvia, así que es conveniente  este ejercicio de vez en cuando.

PD. ¿Dónde se ponen las caritas esas de las risas?

----------


## juanvivo

Bajo mi humildisimo punto de vista la verdad es que no entiendo por que tanta importancia a una cosa tan nimia.

Esto es un foro de ilusionismo no? o uno de la real academia de la lengua??

Esta claro de que para que todo proyecto funcione se deben tener unas reglas en comun, y que hay que intentar respetar las normas que se acuerden, pero de ahi a desfigurar un topic de alguien para que no se entienda, por que alguien ha puesto una  en vez de una ... Bajo mi punto de vista, y siempre bajo mi punto de vista, no tiene mucho sentido.

Puestos a poner en evidencia al que pone una "" quizas podria cambiarse la formula, y en vez de cambiar las  por ASTERISCOS, se pueden cambiar por:" (aqui deberias haber puesto una , ceporro.)"

Pues eso, a mi realmente no me molesta mucho ver una , letra preciosa de nuestro abecedario, en vez de una , y quizas si me moleste mas por ejemplo, el que me impidan y censuren usarla en mis topics, ya no para suplantar a la , si no por que me pareciese bien ponerla para tal o cual cosa, o para representar a un REY.

Creo que perdemos mas que ganamos con esos ASTERISCOS.

Me voya echar una caña...  I Ñ A I   :Wink:

----------


## EL_FARI

yo estoy de acuerdo con juanvivo, doy por sentado que el 100% de la gente que lea un post que contenga la letra k  en lugar de que, lo va a entender perfectamente. 
por otro lado veo muy mal la censura y mucho peor limitar la capacidad de expresión de cada persona. yo quizás no sea nadie en este foro pero la lengua evoluciona y se hace "cómoda" y la tendencia es al ahorro de letras, que (3 letras) k (1 letra) lo escribes el triple de rápido. y el contenido de tu mensage no varía, aunque se hace evidente si en lugar de una ca pone un asterisco, cosa que se hace molesto al leer. Y parece que recalca "mira tu este la tontería que ha escrito que incluso el foro automaticamente lo censura" en fin esta es mi opinión.
por cierto he visto muchas cosas peores en post, faltas de ortografías exageradas  las cuales no se autocorrigen. ej: avia una bez un omvre......

saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Fari: En las normas ortográficas de este foro se explica claramente el sentido de las mismas. Puede gustarte o no, pero es lo que se ha considerado conveniente. 

No puedes tildarlo de censura porque no se limita lo que se queire decir, sino el cómo se dice. Ten en cuenta que muchas opiniones de este foro son recopiladas por los miembros para tenerlas en cuenta. No prestar atención a la forma como se escribe hace que tengan que trabajar más.

Por otro lado, este tipo de incorrecciones dificulta una lectura fluida y, por tanto, la asimilación de lo que se quiere comunicar.

Igualmente este foro es de libre acceso por lo que es leído por jóvenes a los que lo último que les hace falta es ver por todas partes toneladas de faltas (que bastante mal escriben ya). Que este foro tenga un espíritu de ánimo a la mejora es inusual y, creo, admirable hoy en día.

Hablas de ahorro de pulsaciones. Ese argumento es una tontería. ¿Has hecho el ejercicio de contabilizar el tiempo que ahoras poniendo sólo la letra 'cu' en lugar de la palabra 'que'? Es irrisorio el ahorro. Y no te cuesta dinero (como en los móviles).

Es seguro que hay muchas faltas de ortografía. Las que son garrafales (que casi dañan a la vista) las corrijo personalmente cuando puedo y si un usuario las comete constantemente se le avisa para que mejore. Hago lo que puedo. De todas formas, lo que pretendemos es ir mejorando todos poco a poco. Excusarte en que otros cometen faltas para justificar las tuyas no es muy apropiado.

Graicas por aportarnos tu punto de vista.

----------


## Ella

me parece a mi que hay eleccion de "corregir todas las palabras que contengan..." y "corregir esta palabra".
en el caso de la "cu" por ejemeplo, si se pone sola aparece un asterisco, si esta dentro de una palabra no.
pues iñaki deberia ser igual, de forma que se pueda usar " a k i " cuando esta dentro de una palabra

aveces los **  no aparecen de forma automatica, si no que se opta a usarlos cuando se corrige la ortografia, y aqui puede que este el problema, porque aparece una palbra completa como "*********".

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...hlight=#109237

los asteriscos que pueden aparecer dentro de una palabra son "ca" "equis", algo mas?
entonces lo que resulta chocante es ver un texto donde muchas palabras tienen asterisco, con esfuerzo se puede leer...

pero si aparte el usuario escribe de forma que (con lenguaje sms o no) no se entiende....pues..(ha habido casos, pero ultimamente no);teniendo no teniendo asteriscos el texto se hace inefable.
pero estos son extremos, que han sucedido alguna vez, pero no son frecuentes actualmente

----------


## EL_FARI

> No puedes tildarlo de censura porque no se limita lo que se queire decir, sino el cómo se dice. Ten en cuenta que muchas opiniones de este foro son recopiladas por los miembros para tenerlas en cuenta. No prestar atención a la forma como se escribe hace que tengan que trabajar más.
> .


Magic O'Malley no quiero resultar pedante pero la R.A.E. en su segunda acepción para la palabra censura dice esto:
2. f. Nota, corrección o reprobación de algo.
y que yo sepa el foro automaticamente corrige las "cas" por asteriscos,
igualmente no quería entrar en discusiones dialecticas ni mucho menos, pretendía expresar mi opinión sobre este tema.

por otro lado quería aclararte que yo personalmente no pretendo escusar en nada misma faltas de ortografía, lo que criticaba es la autocensura que realiza el foro cambiando la duodécima letra del abecedario español por asterisco.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo respecto a las faltas de ortografía y los jóvenes, pero en mi opinión no se remediará así. 

por ultimo decir que a mi me cuesta más trabajo leer un texto lleno de asteriscos que de "la duodécima letra del abecedario"

saludos

----------


## juanvivo

Creo qe el problema esta en los resultados. Si estoy seguro de que la idea es bienintencionada,




> En las normas ortográficas de este foro se explica claramente el sentido de las mismas. Puede gustarte o no, pero es lo que se ha considerado conveniente.


 pero si partimos de la base de que en principio no se pueden leer ni las normas ortograficas:




> Evitar las abreviaturas del tipo: '*' en lugar de 'que', 'tb' en lugar de también'... 
> 
> - Evitar las contracciones típicas de otros medios: No poner '****' (mucho), '****' (bueno)... 
> 
> - En castellano la '*' se usa poco: No poner '**' (que), 'kiero' (quiero)...


(concentrandome un poco algunas si las entiendo, pero no creo que esto ayude a una lectura fluida, que es lo que parece que se busca.).




> me parece a mi que hay eleccion de "corregir todas las palabras que contengan..." y "corregir esta palabra". 
> en el caso de la "cu" por ejemeplo, si se pone sola aparece un asterisco, si esta dentro de una palabra no. 
> pues iñ*** deberia ser igual, de forma que se pueda usar " a * i " cuando esta dentro de una palabra


Aqui el problema creo que viene del echo de que tambien deben estar censuradas palabras como la mal escrita "*A**I*" por lo que toda palabra que contenga esa o otras palabras mal escritas cuando estan solas, tampoco serviran...




> No puedes tildarlo de censura porque no se limita lo que se queire decir, sino el cómo se dice


Yo en mi topic he referido la palabra censura por que es esta palabra la que usa la aplicacion que cambia las "" por asteriscos para denominarse (Apartado palabras censuradas del panel de administrador).




> Por otro lado, este tipo de incorrecciones dificulta una lectura fluida y, por tanto, la asimilación de lo que se quiere comunicar.


Y la solucion a esto es suplantar las expresiones mal escritas pero que se entienden por otras o por simbolos que no se entienden o se entienden con dificultad?

Yo tampoco quiero parecer pedante ni nada, jejeje, solo me parece que debatir distintas opiniones es sano.  :Smile1: 

Y siempre suelo repetir que solo expongo mi punto de vista, que , la mayoria de las veces, seguro que tendram muchos [broma]aBujeros[/broma] y equivocaciones.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues visto el último post tengo que reconocer algo. A raíz de la implantación de las autocorrecciones se han fastidiado automáticamente las normas. Me pongo en marcha para solventarlo.

Gracias por el aviso.

----------


## juanvivo

En vista de lo que da desi el tema asterisco, me dispongo a comenzar la redaccion de una novela experimental (que esto de experimental esta ahora muy al dia), que titulare "Asteriscos, las dos caras de la moneda. Yin y Yang. Cielo e infierno." que seguro valdra para que todos me recuerden hasta el fin de fines.  :Wink1:

----------


## juanvivo

> Pues visto el último post tengo que reconocer algo. A raíz de la implantación de las autocorrecciones se han fastidiado automáticamente las normas. Me pongo en marcha para solventarlo.
> 
> Gracias por el aviso.


Me encantaria que opinases  al respecto del resto de observaciones, para bien o para mal... Que opinas? Y los demas?

----------


## juanvivo

Pues parece que va a ser que no... Me quedare con las ganas...   :Wink:

----------


## Jmac

Doy una opinion y sin que nadie se lo tome a mal con respecto al lenguaje de " ESEMESEROS " y " EMESENEROS ".

Tal como se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva hay unas normas, las cuales hemos de acatar, pero si por remediar un problema creamos otro problema; tenemos dos problemas. Y ya se va a poner solucion a la "ASTERISKITIS "; " KRIPTOGRAFITIS "; O " KAKITIS "

Ademas yo veria como una forma de colaboracion por parte del infractor, que al igual que se corrigen las faltas ortográficas, que ya es un arduo trabajo; al infractor en cuestión, enviarle lo que ha escrito via MP con un un encabezamiento sutil, borrarle el escrito y poner en su lugar algo como: 

*CENSURADO TEMPORALMENTE POR " ASTERISKITIS "; " KRIPTOGRAFITIS "; O POR " KAKITIS "*

Con esto se conseguiria que el que escribe mal, lo haga mejor; pues si sabe que se lo borran y encima el mensajito temporal, sin contar que lo tendra que depurar si lo quiere volver a poner.

PD:

ESEMESEROS       : Asiduo erudito escribidor de mensajes SMS en el móvil.
EMESENEROS       : Lo mismo que ESEMESERO pero en el MSN.
ASTERISKITIS      : Plaga o pandemia del consabido signo de multiplicar.
KRIPTOGRAFITIS  : Recepción que no tiene la clave facil para descodificar al emisor.
KAKITIS               : Lo mismito que ASTERISKITIS pero con la letra KA.

----------


## Lytton

A mi estas cosas me duelen mucho.
Tenemos el mejor idioma del mundo y maltratarlo como se ve en algunos post es aberrante.
No entiendo el asunto de los asteríscos. Si alguien escribe mensajes en plan sms o con la tontería de las cas, sin h, etc, con intención de hacer daño a la vista, se debería borrar inmediatamente, y si persiste, pues baneo.

Desde que me registré en el foro llevo leyendo horas y horas para ponerme al día, por eso no he realizado ninguna pregunta elemental de principiante, ya que están todas contestadas (todavía no he tenido ninguna duda sin resolver a través del buscador) y me encuentro con mensajes que hacen saltar el salvapantallas del ordenador para evitar el trago amargo de leer cosas como; _"ola, soy nuevo y kiero saver cmo se ace el un doblelift sin kartas y sin el kanuto"_ o similar...

Lo siento, pero no me imagino a un mago expresándose así...

Un saludo y disculpas por mi intransigencia.

Lytton   :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

Querido Lytton:

1- Has reflotado un tema que ya tenía cierto tiempo.
2- "Asteríscos" se escribe sin tilde en la i.

----------


## Lytton

Es cierto. he reflotado un tema viejo.   :Oops:  

Lo he visto arriba en el foro y como es tan complicado leer a veces con los asteriscos, el impulso me llevó a postear (cosa que no me gusta).
No suelo tener faltas de ortografía, en mi trabajo son imperdonables.

Es cierto, _asterisco_ es llana terminada en vocal, por lo tanto no tiene tilde. Se me fue el dedo, 400 pulsaciones por minuto es lo que tiene, que a veces uno escribe más rápido de lo que piensa...

Pido disculpas por lo de reflotar el tema.
Y por la tilde de más...

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## AmadeuS

**** ** ****** *** ** ** ******* ** **** ******* ***** ******* ****
********* ** ******* ** *****
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
me estoy volviendo loco con esos asteriscos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No os quejéis ¿No os dáis cuenta de que cada vez salen menos? Creo que algo se ha conseguido....

----------


## ignoto

Propongo sustituir los asteriscos por obeliscos. Son mas altos y mas gordos y llevan un menhir a la espalda.

----------


## eidanyoson

pues yo creo que sería más sencillo sustiuir la letra "ka" por "qu" y así ganamos todos. Y como esa tdos los demás asteriscos...  mmmm mejor me voy a dormir....

----------


## ignoto

O sea que así podremos escribir sobre Iña*qu*i Zabaleta y pesar las cosas en *qu*ilogramos.

Mejor los asteriscos que los líos.

----------

